# USB e KDE: come abilitare scrittura immediata chiavetta

## table

Ciao,

visto che oggi ho perso circa 2 GB di dati (per fortuna non importanti) mi sono deciso a scrivere qui per parlare di questa problematica.

Utilizzo KDE4 e quando attacco una chiavetta USB al mio portatile,  effettuo il mount dai dispositivi rimovibili.

Mi accade spesso che trasferendo dati sulla chiavetta, sembra che la scrittura della stessa avvenga solamente dopo che ho cliccato sulla rimozione sicura della stessa.

Questo é  un problema per me, vorrei che la scrittura avvenisse contemporaneamente all'azione di copia/incolla sulla stessa.

E' possibile abilitare questa opzione da qualche parte?

Mi é accaduto più volte di perdere dati per questa ragione, o perché non mi sono ricordato di fare la rimozione sicura, o perché il pc si é bloccato 5 minuti dopo l'azione di copia/incolla e non avendo smontato la chiavetta, su quest'ultima i dati sono spariti  :Sad: 

----------

## ago

a me non accade su kde 4.7.4

----------

## table

 *ago wrote:*   

> a me non accade su kde 4.7.4

 

anche io ho quella versione di KDE, ma magari non é  un problema di KDE, ma di udev, oppure di qualche opzione del kernel.

Il filesystem é NTFS, ma succede anche con fat32

----------

## xdarma

 *table wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi accade spesso che trasferendo dati sulla chiavetta, sembra che la scrittura della stessa avvenga solamente dopo che ho cliccato sulla rimozione sicura della stessa.
> 
> Questo é  un problema per me, vorrei che la scrittura avvenisse contemporaneamente all'azione di copia/incolla sulla stessa.
> ...

 

L'unica cosa sicura che mi viene in mente è il flag "sync" di mount, ma come descritto nella pagina del manuale di mount:

```

   sync

All I/O to the filesystem should be done synchronously. In case of media with limited number of write cycles (e.g. some flash drives) "sync" may cause life-cycle shortening.

```

Ciao.

----------

## fbcyborg

Infatti. Questa è una cosa che accade sempre. Non credo che dipenda da KDE.

Di solito io do un sync a mano e poi rimuovo la pen drive. xdarma ti ha fatto notare che fra le opzioni di mount esiste appunto sync, infatti mi ricordo che è possibile impostarlo come default nell' /etc/fstab.

----------

